# Грыжа L5-S1



## Ольга Глекова (13 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте. 
На больничном с конца апреля на КТ грыжа L5-S1. Три раза была на консультации нейрохирурга, который рекомендовал операцию. По рекомендации невролога продолжала консервативное лечение. До августа сохранялись боли в пояснице и левой ноге. В августе положили на реабилитацию, там врач назначил массаж, после этого боль усилилась, не могла ни сидеть, ни лежать. 

Ночью боль усиливалась, не могла спать. Онемела полностью нога. Я согласилась на операцию. После этого, пока я готовилась к операции у меня на фоне лечения Конвалесом стала проходить боль и я даже смогла сидеть, чего не было уже четыре месяца, онемение отступало, осталось только в стопе. И теперь когда наконец дошла до меня очередь в нейрохирургии, хирург сказал, что мне не нужна операция, так как боль прошла, а онемение не факт, что пройдет после операции. 

Невролог хочет меня выписать, я не уверена, что боль отступила на совсем, мнения врачей меня запутали, что мне сейчас делать?


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2018)

@Ольга Глекова, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2018)

Что делать оперироваться или нет?
Что делать лечиться или нет?

Показания к операции плановые, то есть лечимся и, если станет хуже, то оперируемся.


----------



## конст2013 (16 Сен 2018)

@Ольга Глекова, ну всё правильно если боль прошла смысла в операции нет уже.


----------

